# Question about strain varieties



## Surfer Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

I am an old hippie from the 60s and have been growing for a few years now and I feel bemused by the vast variety of strains being sold.
While there is some difference between mental and body stone strains, there is very little real difference in the potency and effects from most of the strains on the market. Strong pot is strong pot, and after a joint or so, nobody can tell the difference in the effect of strains anyway.
I like to grow a strain with a good mental effect and a strain with a good body effect to have that variety, but I can't say that I can tell much difference between any one strain and another in terms of smoking potency.
I have tried a lot of the recommendations on the sites, But I can't honestly tell the difference in the effect of strains such as satori, think different and nl5 x haze, for example, which I have grown for their up effects, or the kush and northern lights that I have grown for down effects, or the dozen or so other strains I have tried. They are all great and a few puffs gets you very high.

I also wonder about the genetic stability of all these newer strains when I read about plants changing sex and having so many different phenotypes that you can't tell what you'll get.
So, why are people so enamoured with all the different strains?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2017)

Same as ppl who love different wines. Pretty much the same high,,but lovely different colors,taste and smells. Weed is the samething for me,,,colors,taste,smells,and of course that wonderful high.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2017)

This is not the case with me.  I have absolutely no trouble telling the difference between a sativa dominant strain and an indica dominant strain.  If I accidently smoke Satori at night, I know it.  I am wide awake and looking for something to do.  If I smoke an indica dominant strain in the morning, I find myself on the couch all day watching reruns of Law and Order. 

I am not one of those people who is enamored with tons of different strains, so cannot answer that question.  I often question what makes a strain a strain and not just someone's cross.  I would think that stabilization would be one of those things.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey Joe!  Flavor of the month huh?  It is amazing the new strains.  If grown well, you can certainly tell the difference between satori and northern lights. Maybe your taking your satori too long and you nl too short? just a thought.
In the ofc, Umbra has been talking about working the old strains, i think that is fun and interesting.  I think "kids these days" lol, like the new stuff and thinks new means better. Us old hippies know better.   I find the speedier the better for me in the mornings and the Green crack works well. I don't know if that is a new stain or not...   Glad you posted Joe.


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

Clone Only Strains - Green Crack 
Green Crack was an 89 SSSC skunk#1 crossed with an unknown indica in athens ohio in about 1990. It was indeed made by cecilC. Cecil is the kind of guy who would'nt want to take credit for making it as it was just a random cross. The part about MrGreenBeans was pretty acurrate. Only mrgreenbeans was'nt living anywhere near georgia.


----------



## umbra (Aug 9, 2017)

flavor of the week is pretty much how it is here in Cali. Taste is huge, color, potency, and marketing. Part of it is the explosion of concentrates and shatter. The flavors of dabs are incredible.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hey Joe!  Flavor of the month huh?  It is amazing the new strains.  If grown well, you can certainly tell the difference between satori and northern lights. Maybe your taking your satori too long and you nl too short? just a thought.  Glad you posted Joe.


No, no, I definitely get the difference between the mental and body stone strains, but I think that there is little variation in the effects among all those similar strains.
I love looking at all the Leafy.com stuff about the supposed effects of hundreds of strains, but it sounds like marketing hype after a while.
I'm not trying to start any arguments here, so don't take offense.
It's just that when I started out, we had pot. Or no pot.
And when I was going to Amsterdam to sample the coffeeshops, there was head high pot and couch lock pot, and most that were a mix of the two effects. But after a couple of joints, it didn't matter, it was great pot.
With growing now, I have the same feeling that any good sativa strain and any good indica strain will give me the effects I want.
Even now with the autoflowers, it's all such strong pot anyway it's great.
The main reason I don't grow autos anymore is that it's cheaper to light photoperiods, but I can't tell the difference in potency anymore.
I had about 7 strains left around in the closet that were getting used up and I got one nice bud from each jar including autos, photoperiods, sativas and indicas and over a week just smoked each one a day without knowing what they were. I could tell a sense of mental of body stone at the beginning,but even that changes over the course of a stone anyway, and a mental start can lead to a narcotic end, especially if you smoke more.
So I'm just happy to have pot basically.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree with that Joe.  If i smoke too much sativa it ends up kinda the same as an indica. Leafly is fun to read.  I think i am a pot snob, or a tired pot head. I want my sativa's clean up high. Although i just smoked a couple of jars of Oregon diesel.  It is body relaxing but an up high. I love that.  How much do you think our own metabolism plays in the high we experience.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 9, 2017)

Personally, I am such a lightweight....I remember when I first started (about 1967) smoking pot, we could pass joint after joint and get high but I don't ever remember being fried like I get now after just a couple tokes. Granted this was probably pot from Mexico or some such and the bag was full of seeds and stems and all but I have this very enjoyable picture in my mind of the experience that I haven't had in a long time. I hope that umbra can recreate some of these old strains but I have the feeling that he may be talking about something different than I remember. This is why I'm trying to grow the more CBD, less THC strains hoping they might be a little more like what I recall. I'm with joe though in that I can't really tell the subtleties of these different strains. They all get me blasted in short order and well before I have the chance to discerne and enjoy the flavor nuance. Maybe it's just the experience as a kid that can't be repeated after adulthood....


----------



## Surfer Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

I've also noticed that the same strain has a different effect on me when I vape it, eat it or smoke it. The eating is the most like a very mild acid trip, and both eating and vaping produce more of a mental effect than when smoking.
I really enjoy the edibles.


----------



## zem (Aug 10, 2017)

I can tell the different taste of every strain clearly. There is quite a difference in highs, but you cannot expect it to be a different drug. It is a variation in the effect of marijuana. I have tried some  afghani that almost numbed my lips and made me sleep and some sativas that made me very high and laughing.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 12, 2017)

I can tell you guys what's happening. You are chasing the original high. To get that back  you will have to completely quit for about 2-5 years to allow your systems' chemistry to reset.  I have had to smoke a lot in the past year and It now takes me 3x as much as other people around me just to get a good buzz, and I very often get the same kind of high. I don't get stoned anymore. I think our bodies are getting immune to the effects so that it all "feels" the same or similar. All we have left is flavor differences (variety is the spice of life). All my patients call me "The Connoisseur of Smoke"


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2017)

Right on the money.


----------



## jimihendrix (Aug 19, 2017)

For a complete trippy Sativa buzz, look into the Swami/Clackamas Coots/Nevils Original 1988 NL5/Hz. Not the Mr Nice version, or the Sensi Version. Or anyone elses version.

This was the 1st release in 88, that was discontinued in 1990, and Sensi lost the original genetics long ago that Nevil left.

Ive been looking for this stuff since I lost it to the feds in 1997... Its only been available for a couple years as Clackamas Coots put it away, and then it was brought back out a few years ago, and is now an F5 Stabilized. Swami's the only person I know that has this stuff. I found it by accident.
Swami assures me that this is as potent as the original, and is so potent he really doesn't like to smoke it, and prefers Hybrids of it.

Mine in the 90s was a hybrid with Nevils 1988 G13/HP x Original RKS on the Female side. Many didn't like to smoke it, and would get sick, paranoid, and swear that it wasn't straight up weed. And it tasted like the finest Kashmir Hash. Very stinky, and straight up THC/Hash flavor, and lung buster. Best stuff I had seen since the 70s at that time. Havent found anything to equal it.

But I bought 2 orders ( 30 seeds + 9 freebies ) and I also got FREE 15 called Blue Orca Haze. ( $100 for 15 ) Its a Nevils NL5/Hz Male by 1971 Kandahar clone only Female x 1976 Male clone only Thai Stick. Its called Blue Orca, and also has a Sister called The One. Both are from original pre soviet Kandahar. 

Look up Brotherhood of Eternal Love, BEL/BOEL and you will see who brought in, and also preserved these  genetics. Also known as the Hippy Mafia. They disbanded in 72, but the genetics have been preserved, and given out, and haven't been available very long to the masses.

Swami also has the Original Cherry Bomb/Maui Wowie from Mr Greengenes ( RIP ) 1979 IBL.
Only 2 people got the genetics from Mr Greengenes ( RIP ) Swami, and Verdant Green.

For a really nice powerful IBL Indica the Hazeman/NDNguy/Nevils 1988 Release of G13 x Hash Plant is killer.

For a Hybrid. Swami Blue Orca Haze. It can also be as, or more potent vs the NL5/Hz in its own way.

BOH is the Breeders Favorite.

Also theres much more to it than just THC/CBD/THCV levels. Terpenes also have a huge impact, along with the other chemistry of the plant.

You can have a THC level of 25%, that is seemingly not as potent as some that may measure 12% because of the chemical profile. The 12% may have a more psychoactive profile that the seemingly more potent high % THC version will never reach, just because the chemical profile, is just not as psychoactive, no matter how concentrated.

Also notice that most of the modern stuff is a lot of NL, SK1, Afghani1, Super Silver Haze, Chemdawg... which many think is from, or related to Nevils 1988 G13 x Hash Plant. 

The Swami.... BEL/BOEL Kandahar is actually considered the 1st Kush widely known in USA, and has been here since 71.


----------



## Keef (Aug 19, 2017)

Joe we haven't crossed paths yet --Welcome to MP !-- I'm a southern prohibition pharmer just trying to keep my old a** outta jail !-- I grow aero under LEDs -- I have never had the opportunity to sample all the varieties in the free states but I get by !-- Most of my genetics came from MP and the O.F.C. (Home of the Old Farts Club-- in the coffee table section ) -- This place is my connection to the free world !--  I got quite a few varieties because if I want to sample something I have to grow it and dry it first !-- I probably got 18 varieties and I just bred some more !-- There is not lesser strain in my collection -- It's  about the terepene profile and medicinal effect !-- I have one called Nurse Larry bred by Ms. Rose !-- That is fine medicine !-- I also have a Cafe Mocha from bred by Umbra in his Box of Chocolate !-- There's Strawberry -- Blueberry -- Lemon -- Piney --Forest after a rain !-- Lots of wonderful flavors and stuff and they will kick your a** !-- I run mostly hybrids-- 60 day finishers in an 8 part rotation !-- I move a box of 6 of my midgets to bloom every week !-- I'm a cloner !-- I've got a White Widow that turned 4 years old this month !-- I look for the one plant not the variety !-- Nice having a selection !-- I also got one the old varieties in Mazar-i-Shariff! -- The one they use to make Lebanese Blond Hash !-- Then Nightshade !-- I am getting quite the illegal education thanks to the fine people here !-- I know if I have a grow problem someone here knows the solution !


----------



## zigggy (Aug 31, 2017)

holly ****,jimi Hendrix is alive and well and posting on mp


----------

